# Lynne & Tessa, wer kennt sie noch?



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

Wer von euch kennt diese beiden Mädels noch? 

Die beiden waren vor gut 10 jahren kleinere Berühmtheiten im Netz. Sie hatten einige TV-Auftritte etc.
Exemplarisch hier ein Video von den Beiden aus der Zeit


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

Hehe! Da werden Erinnerungen wach! 
Leider waren die beiden Süßen viel zu schnell wieder weg. Tessa hat es mir damals ja am meisten angetan


----------



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

ja, da werden erinnerungen wach, ging mir genauso 
mein fav war damals die lynne


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

Heftig, dass das schon fast 10 Jahre her ist. Ich denke in der heutigen Zeit hätten sie immer noch Erfolg mit Facebook, Youtube, Instagram. Damals gab es sowas ja noch nicht oder steckte in den Kinderschuhen. Ich möchte ja zu gerne wissen, was die beiden heute machen. 

Also Tessa, wenn du das liest, meld dich


----------



## Padderson (11 Apr. 2016)

Tja - haben sich anscheinend irgendwie verstritten, sodaß sie keine gemeinsame Internetseite mehr aufziehen konnten/wollten. So sind sie fast in Vergessenheit geraten. Schade


----------



## mr.u (11 Apr. 2016)

Tessa war doch vor paar Wochen bei Prisma is a Dancer bei neo Magazin royal.... fand sie eher unsympathisch leider


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

mr.u schrieb:


> Tessa war doch vor paar Wochen bei Prisma is a Dancer bei neo Magazin royal.... fand sie eher unsympathisch leider



Echt?


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Gibt es da ein Video zu dem Auftritt?


----------

